

Ubuntu Product Launch Day Google+ Hangout - kotakufanb
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2013/01/02/join-ubuntu-product-launch-google-hangout-discussion

======
mattwdelong
Here is a video of their announcement for those unable to reach the site:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU>

------
freehunter
Any ideas on what it is? I would guess Ubuntu for Android that they had talked
about previously, but I have no idea of how far along that work is.

~~~
drcube
Ubuntu ported to phones/tablets.

What I'd like to see, but probably won't, is for Canonical to partner up with
an OEM to actually put Ubuntu branded devices in stores.

Honestly, if I may digress, that is what Canonical should have done from day
one. We didn't need another distro, guys. And we definitely didn't need ads
when we search for files and programs on our own desktop. What we need from a
billionaire like Shuttleworth is preinstalled GNU/Linux on hardware that
regular people can buy in stores.

~~~
freehunter
I would disagree with the not needing another distro comment. At the time,
Linux was progressing fairly slowly. Ubuntu really picked up the ability for
mainstream adoption by pushing the software and driver support further along
at a quicker pace. They've put a lot of work into making Linux nice to use as
a desktop OS, and it has pushed back into other distros as well. Anything
they've done beyond that can be debated, but I have to give them credit on
that front.

Ubuntu branded devices come _after_ Ubuntu is ready to hit the brick-and-
mortar market. System76 is one vendor selling Ubuntu-branded devices, and
they're showing there is a market for it.

~~~
drcube
System 76 is not Canonical, though. And you can't buy them in stores. They
were a lifesaver though when I wanted a linux laptop, and my current laptop is
a S76 Gazelle running Slackware. I recommend them.

Your first paragraph I'll give you. I actually started using Linux with Ubuntu
in 2006 before I moved on to other distros, so I'm not actually sure what the
pre-Ubuntu Linux world was like.

However, I still contend that the most important thing the GNU/Linux world
needs, both now and in 2004, is to be preinstalled on hardware and sold on
store shelves next to Macs and Windows machines. If Canonical can do this for
phones I'll take back all the things I said about them after the Amazon ads
debacle. However, I'm not holding my breath.

------
sciurus
Announcement story is at <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4998045>

------
jiggy2011
Well, the counter hit 0 and the site went down.

------
nvr219
Where is the link to the hangout?

~~~
freehunter
It's not up yet, but it is supposed to be on that page and on OMG Ubuntu as
well once the link is announced.

